# Danube Serbia Fund / RKB



## JoshBartlett

Hi everyone

I used to receive some info (even a newsletter) from a Serbian Property fund called Marfin, but not anymore

They were (maybe still are) the ones who have the portfolio of retail assets from RKB (Robne Kuce) that was sold through a public auction 12 years ago

Does anyone on the ground know what is their current situation (or can point me to some info about them)?

Thanks a lot

JB


----------

